# Cool find in Grandpa's tractor shed



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

My grandad has been gone for over 10 yrs, my grandmother (age 97) passed away last week. They were both very hard workers (farmers) for their whole life. After the funeral last week, I decided to open up the old poppin Johnny shed just for old times sake. I found an old dust blower that he used back in the days. It was likely used to spread some pretty bad stuff on corn, but I'm going to clean it up to dust with diatomaceous earth. It still works like new and sounds like a little jet engine if you spin it fast.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Cool find though. I still have & use my grandpa's tractor. 
What are you gonna do with the tractor?
The stuff they made back then was good stuff.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Sorry for your loss. Cool find though. I still have & use my grandpa's tractor.
> What are you gonna do with the tractor?
> The stuff they made back then was good stuff.


My brother and I want to get the tractor running again. I turned the engine a few times and it is very free and feels like it has good compression. I think a new set of tires, carb overhaul, and oil change it would pop right off. It is set up to cultivate corn, just as he left it. I'd like to use it just for that. The old tricycle gear tractors can be really handy in a row crop.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

whiskey1 said:


> My brother and I want to get the tractor running again. I turned the engine a few times and it is very free and feels like it has good compression. I think a new set of tires, carb overhaul, and oil change it would pop right off. It is set up to cultivate corn, just as he left it. I'd like to use it just for that. The old tricycle gear tractors can be really handy in a row crop.


That would be cool. Keep us updated. I bet she will run. Them old tractors are sweet.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool finds.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, I'd love to have that tractor...my dad had one when I was a kid. I accidentally shot a 22 threw the radiator...and got in a bunch of trouble. 

Never seen a blower..looks like it would be a good tool. Nice pictures.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am currently in the process of cleaning up my great grandpa's 1945 2N Ford tractor.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The Old tractors are sweet..


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Be very careful cleaning the duster. A common insecticide used was Paris Green, It is copper acetoarsenite (arsenic based). 
I would wash it thoroughly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_Green

My dad used to have to dust cotton with a hand blower like that as a kid. He had many stories of getting sick from it.

Have fun,
RFA


----------



## Whiz (May 19, 2008)

NICE tractor, got a 1958 JD 420W out of my Grandfather's barn. Ol'Johnny Popper LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool tractor. 

I am in the process of reworking one of the older tractors that we still have. A 1971 Massey 135. I could not count the hours I spent mowing pasture and raking hay on that thing back in the day. It was kind of my tractor, I ran it way more than anyone else. It is old and tired now, in need of some love to the engine and some healthy body work. But I think I am going the "rat rod" style on the body work, just leave it as it is. Freshen the engine and hydraulics and put it back to work.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool stuff. Sure does make me appreciate the good ol' days.


----------

